# Heard about Squidoo?



## Helmut (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi everybody,

Heard about Squidoo? There is a help page to get you going. It's a great idea. Need a web page or more to show off your ideas or even put family photos, text and YouTube all on one page? In less that 5 minutes you can have a page, and what is good about it, is that Google often indexes the page with 48 hours, and then you are listed.

Use it as a stand alone page or as feeder pages to your main site. Advertising your ideas and products is ok. It seems everybody is welcome

http://www.squidoo.com/uk-help/

Regards
Helmut


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it just me or does this feel like a spam bot? Both his posts do nothing but advertise websites......

Intro yourself Helmut let us know you're human!


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jul 23, 2007)

He seems to just post things that are of advertising nature... second time he has done this... usually we just ignore him and pay no attention


----------



## avkid (Jul 23, 2007)

Sales
ControlBooth.com is primarily an education forum. While we welcome members from all fields ControlBooth.com does not support or allow public or private sales on ControlBooth.com. Nor does or will it stand behind any products, sales or products offered on the forum other than to advise the reader that there are many suppliers and distributers out there with a variety of pricing and product range that have not posted; that, in fairness, should also be kept in mind. Abuse of these policies for commerce other than absolutely necessary in being sole supplier of a very specific product will result in a warning or possible loss of membership privileges. Intent is to take off one's hat and talk tech, and in no way develop intended business sales other than by way of association where appropriate and kept off line out of fairness to all retail sources. If you have any questions about whether your post would violate these rules, please contact a member of the ControlBooth.com Senior Team via private message.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 24, 2007)

it's SOUNDTREKKIE, BACK IN ADVERT FORM

Helmut, an introduction like the others said needs to happen


----------



## Van (Jul 24, 2007)

avkid said:


> Sales
> ControlBooth.com is primarily an education forum. While we welcome members from all fields ControlBooth.com does not support or allow public or private sales on ControlBooth.com. Nor does or will it stand behind any products, sales or products offered on the forum other than to advise the reader that there are many suppliers and distributers out there with a variety of pricing and product range that have not posted; that, in fairness, should also be kept in mind. Abuse of these policies for commerce other than absolutely necessary in being sole supplier of a very specific product will result in a warning or possible loss of membership privileges. Intent is to take off one's hat and talk tech, and in no way develop intended business sales other than by way of association where appropriate and kept off line out of fairness to all retail sources. If you have any questions about whether your post would violate these rules, please contact a member of the ControlBooth.com Senior Team via private message.


 

That being said, I've got a hot deal on some really nice river front property, just outside ................ Being cut off, Dave must be strangling my cable, Modem , over... loaded...... being pinged,,,,,,, to death.......... Argh!


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 24, 2007)

I checked out the website and it's very much Pro-Metric system. I say Helmut is a Witch... and what do we do with Witches?


----------



## Logos (Jul 24, 2007)

Build a bridge with them?


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 25, 2007)

ask them to support a war in a iraq?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 25, 2007)

Make them dig ditches?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 25, 2007)

BURN THEM!!! And what do we Burn besides Witches?


----------



## Van (Jul 25, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> BURN THEM!!! And what do we Burn besides Witches?


 
Brain Cells ! Trying to turn indecipherable symbols on a peice of paper into meaningful Working drawings ! 


Oh Sorry, 

Wood, We Burn Wood !


----------



## Logos (Jul 25, 2007)

And what else can we do with wood


----------



## Van (Jul 26, 2007)

Logos said:


> And what else can we do with wood


 
Build sets !


----------



## Logos (Jul 26, 2007)

Van said:


> Build sets !


Indeed we can but do they float?


----------



## Van (Jul 26, 2007)

Logos said:


> Indeed we can but do they float?


 
Only if you're doing Metamorphoses.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 26, 2007)

to bury, your dead
how many have died, to our 3 australians


----------

